# SD Cards not reading?



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Did you format the cards before you put them in? Have you tried looking at them on the computer ? Sometimes mine have different folders when I look at them on the computer instead I using the card reader or digital camera ?


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

IMHO I would blame the camera-----they are not considered of high quality. I would take it back if it is fairly new.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

I believe it is the format as stated above.
Keep in mind if you format the cards now you will LOSE ALL of your pics.


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

If he is asking how to recover the pics, download a free data recovery program from google some demo versions are good for the first gigabyte, search - recover raw filesystem sd camera card free - once you've recovered the pictures format the cards in a different camera take a few pics, make sure you can read from the card, delete the pics do not reformat the card try the card in the wildgame camera.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

some cameras will not work with too large of SD card...check the directions ad compare with what you have..trust me I found out the hard way


----------



## barthowes (Aug 3, 2011)

yea. good advice ex-wolverine. I did the exact same thing last year. I have 2 bushnell camera's. One can take up to 2gb. the other 8gb. OOPs. Wost part is I knew all this beforehand and still carlessly put the wrong one in. Buck of a life time was on it for sure.


----------



## JimD215 (Jan 14, 2011)

These cards were formatted when I started using them. I would say they have worked for about 6 or 7 times with no problem. Now all of a sudden they won't read. The camera said it had photos. I took the cards to the store photo machine and it wouldn't do anything either.


----------



## X finder (Mar 20, 2011)

I had the same prob out of the same camera. This is what fixed mine I pulled one battery out and then put it back in while holding the set button their is a setting that somehow got changed. Not the date or time but something that has to do with putting pics on cards I can't remember what it said but somehow I changed it. Mine would say I had pics and when I would try to look at them it would say card not formatted. I hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

My last suggestion-----send the camera back that is your problem----that company is noted for problems.


----------



## HOOCH256 (Feb 13, 2012)

Like ex-wolverine said Too big of an SD card! GoPro cameras will do the exact same thing find out the biggest one recommend 


Sent from my super duper sweet iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something productive!


----------



## montana_wild (Feb 7, 2011)

Check the lock on the SD card, should have a little tab on the side that can slide into the 'lock' position if bumped, which will not allow the card to be used/deleted.


----------



## JimD215 (Jan 14, 2011)

The cards are only 2GB which is fine for this camera.


----------



## yhudson (Apr 24, 2011)

May just be your reader. I have a SanDisk reader that I've used for a couple of years, when I purchased an 8 gig card I didn't realize the SDHC cards wouldn't be read by the reader. To my camera the SD and SDHC cards are the same, but to the reader... Not the case. 

Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

A lot of devices will not read SD cards from other devices. Different devices take pictures in different formats and store them in folders that other devices cannot read. Some devices auto name the pictures and other things cannot recognize the name. Take the card from the trail camera and put into a digital camera and load them onto your computer. 

It's actually normal this sort of thing happens. Photography is my daughter's and my hobby...I have maybe 30 SD cards and I run into similar issues all the time with all the different cards and cameras I use. I have tried about every kind of SD card they sell in the last 15 years...SanDisk is the only card I will use. Sometimes cheap SD cards stop working or corrupt files, it's happened to me dozens of times. Never once had a SanDisk fail.

Many devices have a limit to the size of card they can read. If you have a 16GB card and put in to a device that has a 8GB max...it will not read it and sometimes corrupt the files. 

Has the picture viewer read cards from the trail cam before?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

When I mixed and matched SD cards between different cameras, I had similar issues. I now have two SD cards for each camera. I labeled all of my cards to make sure they only get used in a specific camera. I've had the same problem with Wildgame Innovations cams and a Bushnell Trophy Cam.


----------



## td051 (Jan 14, 2007)

If the cards are not locked and they worked before, it's the camera. If you can, double check by putting the card in another camera. If they still work, camera for sure. Herd this a couple times with these cameras.


----------



## JimD215 (Jan 14, 2011)

These cards have worked before with no problems. I don't lock the cards. I will try them in another camera and see what happens. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------

